# تقرير عن كحول الخشب



## ايهابووو (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


كحول الخشب
الكحول الميثيلي أو الميثانول. ويسمى أيضاً بكحول الخشب (لإمكانية تحضيره من التقطير الإتلافي للخشب أو حرق الخشب وتقطيره بمعزل عن الهواء) يعد الميثانول من أبسط أنواع الكحوليات تركيباً وهو عبارة عن سائل عديم اللون والرائحة سريع الالتهاب تبلغ درجة غليانه 65 درجة مئوية .

الصيغة الجزيئية
CH3OH

الصيغة البنائية

تحضيره في المختبر
CH3Cl + NaOH ------> CH3OH + NaCl

تحضيره في الصناعة
يتم تحضيره من غاز الميثان من خلال عدة عمليات كيماوية معقدة , وبوجود عوامل مساعده وحرارة تصل إلى 800 درجة مئوية حيث يتحول الميثان من خلالها إلى غازي الهيدروجين وأحادي أكسيد الكربون
CH4 + H2O -------> CO + 3H2
والتي يترك لها المجال للتفاعل مع بعضها بنسب معينة تحت ضغط عال يبلغ 250 – 350 ضغط جوي عند درجة حرارة 320 -380 درجة مئوية وبوجود محفز مكون من خليط من أكسيد الخارصين وأكسيد الكروم وزمن تماس 1-2 ثانيه ويمكن إجراء التفاعل تحت ضغط اقل نسبياً ( 50- 100 ضغط جوي ) وعند درجة حرارة 240- 260 درجة مئوية بوجود عامل محفز مكون أكسيد النحاس وأكسيد الخارصين وأكسيد الألمونيوم .
x2H2 + CO -------> CH3OH

استخدامات الميثانول
للميثانول أهمية كبيرة إذ يمكن استخدامه كوقود للسيارات وكوقود في المنازل إلا أن الخطر الناشئ من تداول الميثانول قد حد من استخداماته في هذا المجال , ويكمن الخطر في ابتلاعه أو استنشاق غازاته ،هذا ويستخدم الميثانول أيضاً كوقود في الأفران والغلايات البخارية وفي التربينات الغازية . كما يعتبر من المواد الصناعية الهامة إذ يستعمل كمذيب لمواد عضوية عديدة وكمصدر مهم في إنتاج العديد من المواد الكيماوية اللازمة لصناعات مختلفة .
أهم المواد الصناعية التي يستخدم الميثانول لإنتاجها

مثيل ثلثي بيوتيل الإيثير
(95% )من هذه المادة يستخدم لرفع العدد الأوكتيني لوقود السيارات عند إنتاج وقود خالٍ من الرصاص. أما الباقي فيستخدم كمذيب وفي الصناعات البتروكيماوية. الطلب على هذه المادة يرتفع بمعدل 3.5% سنوياً. و تنتج من مفاعلة الكحول المثيلي مع الأيزوبيوتيلين.

الديزل الحيوي (Biodiesel)
تستخدم هذه المادة لتشغيل محركات الديزل كبديل عن الديزل النفطي أو بالخلط مع الديزل النفطي؛ الخلط هو المتبع اعتيادياً لعدم كفاية الكميات المنتجة منها. معظم مواصفات الديزل الحيوي أفضل من تلك للديزل النفطي خصوصاً فيما يتعلق منها بالبيئة، لهذا وضعت الجهات المختصة في أوروبا وأميركا برامج لزيادة إنتاجه بحيث ترتفع نسبة استخدامه من 2% حالياً إلى 6% من الديزل المستهلك وخلال السنوات الخمس القادمة. ينتج الديزل الحيوي من تفاعل الميثانول مع الزيوت النباتية و الحيوانية الجديدة والمستخدمة منها، وفي هذا فائدة مضافة وهي التخلص من زيوت الطهي المستخدمة بأسلوب نافع. 

الفورمالدهايد
50% من هذه المادة يستخدم في إنتاج الراتنجات والأصباغ و40% كمادة وسط في التركيب الكيماوي للبولي أسيتال والبولي يورثين. يستخدم المتبقي في صناعات الصبغات ومواد دباغة الجلود والفيتامينات والمطيبات والمواد الصيدلانية ومانع تآكل المعادن والمواد الحافظة والمواد المطهرة. يزداد معدل استهلاك الفورمالديهايد بمعدل 2-3% سنوياً. تنتج مادة الفورمالدهايد من أكسدة الكحول المثيلي. 


ثنائي مثيل ترفثاليت 
75% منها يستخدم لإنتاج ألياف البولي إستر و10% في صناعات علب الأغذية والمشروبات و7% في إنتاج رقائق البولي إستر والباقي في صناعات بعض الراتنجات. الطلب السنوي لهذه المادة يزداد بمعدل 2%. تنتج هذه المادة من مفاعلة الكحول المثيلي مع الزايلين المؤكسد.

حامض الخليك
12% من حامض الخليك يستخدم لإنتاج الأسبرين ومواد قاصرة ومواد مساعدة في صناعات الورق وفي صناعة خلات السيليلوز التي تستخدم في صناعة الألياف والأفلام ومرشحات السكائر. 13% من حامض الخليك يستهلك في إنتاج مركبات الخلات والتي تستخدم كمواد مذيبة (كخلات الأثيل) وفي صبغ الأقمشة وفي صناعة التصوير الفوتوغرافي وفي صباغة الجلود وكمادة حافظة للخشب وفي الطباعة على البورسلين وفي تنظيف سطوح المعادن. 12% من حامض الخليك يستخدم لإنتاج حامض الترفثاليك والذي يستخدم لإنتاج متعدد الأثلين ترفثاليت (PET). كما يستخدم حامض الخليك في صناعات النسيج والكربوكسي مثيل سليلوز (CMC) والصبغات وفي الصناعات الغذائية وفي حفظ الأعشاب. ينتج حامض الخليك من مفاعلة الكحول المثيلي مع أول أوكسيد الكربون.
كلوريد المثيل
أهم استخدام لهذه المادة هو في صناعة السيلكون، إضافة إلى صناعة مطاط البيوتيل وسيليلوز المثيل وبعض الأمينات وفي حفظ الأعشاب المجففة. تنتج هذه المادة من تفاعل الكلور مع الميثان بعد فصله عن الغاز الطبيعي أو تفاعل الكحول المثيلي مع كلوريد الهيدروجين.

أمينات الميثانول
وتستخدم في إنتاج مبيدات الحشرات وفي دباغة الجلود وفي المنظفات وفي صناعة الصبغات والمفرقعات وفي صناعة بعض المواد الصيدلانية ومبيدات الفطريات وكمانع لتآكل المعادن وفي صناعة المعقمات والبدائل الصناعية للسكر والمبادلات الأيونية. تنتج هذه الأمينات من مفاعلة الأمونيا مع الكحول المثيلي.

البروتين أحادي الخلية 
وهو عبارة عن خلايا بروتينية تنتج من زراعة أحياء مجهرية حية كالبكتيريا والخمائر والفطريات في وسط محتو على غذاء يتألف من مركبات الكربون الهيدروجينية أو مشتقاتها كالأغوال والبارافينات وزيت الغاز حيث تتهيأ لهذه الخلايا فرصة التكاثر بسرعة كبيرة بانقسامها المستمر، يستخدم البروتين أحادي الخلية لتغذية الحيوانات بدلاً من أنواع معينة من النباتات البروتينية حيث يمكن استثمار الأراضي الزراعية وتوفير المياه الخاصة بهذه النباتات لإنتاج مواد أخرى غير بروتينية .

الاسترات
يستخدم الميثانول لإنتاج عدد كبير من المركبات التي تدخل في إنتاج اللدائن والألياف الصناعية 
سيانيد الهيدروجين
إحدى طرق تحضير هذه المادة تتم بتفاعل الميثانول مع غاز CO ثم تفاعل المركب الناتج مع الأمونيا لينتج فورماميد الذي ينتزع منه الماء بواسطة الحرارة والعامل المحفز ليتحول إلى سيانيد الهيدروجين .
تكمن أهمية هذه المادة في كونها ضرورية لإنتاج عدد من المواد الكيميائية كالاكريلو نيترايل والميثيل ميث اكريلات الازمتين لصناعة الألياف الصناعية واللدائن .














الأثار السمية للميثانول
يعتبر الميثانول من المواد شديدة السمية للإنسان عند تناوله بمقدار 4ملليترات (أقل من ملعقة الشاي الصغيرة) فإن هذه الكمية كافية لإحداث العمى لدى بعض الأشخاص . بينما تناول 15ملليتر (ملئ ملعقة أكل) تعتبر قاتلة للشخص. يسبب التسمم بالميثانول احمضاض الدم Anion gap ****bolic acidosis والعمى blindness ثم الوفاة إذا لم يعالج ظهور الأعراض قد تتأخر إلى 18-24 ساعة . الأعراض التسممية التالية لتناول الميثانول تشبه في البداية أعراض تناول الإيثانول المسكر (الخميرة) ، وتشمل اضطراب في الإدراك والوعي confusion ، ترنح ataxia ، صداع ، طراش ، مغص شديد والآم بالبطن ، يتبعها تغير في إحساس النظر visual changes . المرحلة الأخيرة وخاصة إذا لم يعالج المتسمم تتطور إلى فقدان الوعي coma ثم احمضاض شديد في الدم وأخيراً توقف التنفس والدورة الدموية . من أكثر الظواهر المرضية الدائمة الناتجة عن التسمم الحاد بالميثانول هو عطب العصب البصريoptic neuropathy مع عمى ثنائي bilateral blindness شلل رعاشي Parkinsonism وعطب في الأعصاب المغذية للأطراف Limb Poly neuropathy قد يسبق ذلك زغللة في النظرblurred vision ازدواج في الرؤية ، ضيق في مجال الرؤيا ، انخفاض حاد في حدة الرؤيا ، ضمور في العصب البصري ، ثم عمى دائم أو مؤقت، ابيضاض في حقل الرؤيا (يرى الأرض وكأنها غطيت بالثلج) يستمر لمدة 12-24ساعة قبل فقد الرؤيا . قد يتوقف التنفس مباشرة نتيجة للجرعة الحادة الناتجة من تأثير الميثانول نفسه على الجهاز التنفسي. يعتبر الميثانول مادة مسرطنة لفئران التجارب .
ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه فإن الكحول الإيثيلي Ethanol يعتبر الترياق المضاد للتسمم بالميثانول لان الميثانول يتأيض إلى مواد سامة هي الفورمالين formaline وحمض النمليك formic acid حيث يرجع التأثير السام لنواتج التأيض هذه ، لهذا فإن إعطاء الكحول الإيثيلي Ethanol للمتسمم بالميثانول يقلل أو يمنع من تكوين حمض النمليك والفورمالين . 

معالجة التسمم بالميثانول 
في الساعتين الأولتين من التعاطي يمكن غسل المعدة للتخلص من الكميات المتعاطاة من الميثانول. ويعتمد العلاج أساساً على إعطاء المريض كميات كبيرة من محلول بيكربونات الصوديوم مع متابعة التوازن الحمضي القاعدي للدم بالمختبر. ويفيد الديال الدموي (hemodialysis) في التخلص الفعال من الميثانول بالدم وخاصة إذا كانت الأعراض شديدة ومستوى الميثانول بالدم أكثر من 50 مج%. 
وتستغل خاصية التثبيط التنافسي للإيثانول على استقلاب الميثانول في تأخير استقلاب الأخير، حيث يُعطى الإيثانول بالوريد (بجرعة قدرها 7,6-10 مل/كجم في 5% جلوكوز وعلى مدى 30 دقيقة كجرعة أولية، ثم تُتبع بجرعة 1,39 مل/كجم/ساعة)، أو يعطى الإيثانول 40% بالفم (بجرعة 1,5- 2 مل/كجم في عصير برتقال وعلى مدى 30 دقيقة كجرعة أولية، ثم تُتبع بجرعة 0,29 مل/كجم/ساعة)، وتزداد هذه الجرعات في حالة إعطاء الإيثانول بمصاحبة الديال، ويستمر إعطاء الإيثانول لمدة لا تقل عن 5 أيام في حالة عدم إعطائه مع الديال ولمدة لا تقل عن يوم واحد عند إعطائه مع الديال، وبغرض أن لا يزيد مستوى الإيثانول في الدم عن 100 ملجم%. 
كما يمكن العلاج باستخدام (leucovorin calcium) وهو من مشتقات حمض الفوليك ويساعد على سرعة أكسدة الميثانول إلى ثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء، كما يمكن استخدام methyl pyrazole الذي يساعد على تثبيط إنزيم نازع هيدروجين الكحول فيمنع تكوين حمض الفورميك. هذا بالإضافة إلى العلاج الدعمي حسب احتياجات المريض.


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

